# Is there a rhinestone program



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

I will be starting to make shirts but cant afford to purchase all the high equipment now. I have looked at sticky flock and love how it works, but feel that those templates can get expensive as well if I am needing alot of designs and not making them myself.

I know that its time consuming, but is there a program out there where you can print off the picture and it already have the circular holes where to place the stones?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

If your talking about printing "dots" to represent the holes in templates of representing the rhinestones, then yes. Corel draw with the rstone add on will do that very well.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

DTFuqua said:


> If your talking about printing "dots" to represent the holes in templates of representing the rhinestones, then yes. Corel draw with the rstone add on will do that very well.


Ok thanks.......yes thats what I am talking about. I will check it out!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I could be wrong, but I assume with using paper templates you will have to place the stones individually by hand. As time is money, the time saved by being able to brush in the stones versus individually placing them far outweighs the expense of the material. Many of us make templates for people. You might want to consider that route until you can afford the equipment.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

jean518 said:


> I could be wrong, but I assume with using paper templates you will have to place the stones individually by hand. As time is money, the time saved by being able to brush in the stones versus individually placing them far outweighs the expense of the material. Many of us make templates for people. You might want to consider that route until you can afford the equipment.


Right and I agree with you. Thats why I stated I would love using templates something like sticky flock or others, but if I am needing alot of templates that can get very costly as well.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

mrshicks2002 said:


> Right and I agree with you. Thats why I stated I would love using templates something like sticky flock or others, but if I am needing alot of templates that can get very costly as well.


You might be surprised! You figure that in to the cost you charge the customer for the design. Some of the designs can have hundreds if not thousands of crystals. I cannot imagine doing those individually. It does not take a very large design to get to 100 stones. How are you going to get the stones out of the paper? The transfer tape will not release nicely from paper. I guess you could pick the paper up but I doubt seriously the stones would stay in place. 

Good luck!


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

jean518 said:


> You might be surprised! You figure that in to the cost you charge the customer for the design. Some of the designs can have hundreds if not thousands of crystals. I cannot imagine doing those individually. It does not take a very large design to get to 100 stones. How are you going to get the stones out of the paper? The transfer tape will not release nicely from paper. I guess you could pick the paper up but I doubt seriously the stones would stay in place.
> 
> Good luck!


Ok thanks. As far as the paper route, the stones are not placed directly onto the paper. The picture is mirrored imaged. The transfer paper is placed faced up on sticky side and then the stones are placed sicky side of stone facing up. I tried a example this way and it worked great with a simple name design.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

OK. You must have a lot of patience and steady hands! Good luck!


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

jean518 said:


> OK. You must have a lot of patience and steady hands! Good luck!


Thanks, but its just I have to do what I have to do to work my way up.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Thats the way most of us early posters got started. We were all over the place trying to figure out how and what materials would be best for making templates. I actualy spent over four hours hand setting a butterfly design for my wife. I also tried making templates using a hole punch to punch out each stone hole by hand. We all do what we have to if we are to succeed. One thing you can do also is take the print file and save as an .eps file and have someone with a cutter make the template for you if its a design that will sell enough of that particular design.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

mrshicks2002 said:


> Thanks, but its just I have to do what I have to do to work my way up.


I started out that way too until, it wasn't long before I was upgrading and buying new equipment and software.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> I started out that way too until, it wasn't long before I was upgrading and buying new equipment and software.


Glad to hear that you did. I spoke to and seen someone else rhinestones shirts and there were beautiful. They did them by hand only using all ss16 stones for designs and when they have a large order or a design that is used often they use a template.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

If you already have CorelDraw x3 x4 or x5 you can get into rhinestones designs by purchasing a macro called rStones. It is inexpensive and easy to use.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

SickPuppy said:


> If you already have CorelDraw x3 x4 or x5 you can get into rhinestones designs by purchasing a macro called rStones. It is inexpensive and easy to use.


Ok thanks. I dont already have coreldraw, but is looking into it. I also just checked out rstones program, and seems to be what I am looking for as well. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

mrshicks2002 said:


> Ok thanks. As far as the paper route, the stones are not placed directly onto the paper. The picture is mirrored imaged. The transfer paper is placed faced up on sticky side and then the stones are placed sicky side of stone facing up. I tried a example this way and it worked great with a simple name design.



Funtime can also do this for you too,, 

Rstones,, 

Make the cut,,, all are very inexpensive to start with and can be used to hand place the stones untill you are ready to go into templates...


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

sjidohair said:


> Funtime can also do this for you too,,
> 
> Rstones,,
> 
> Make the cut,,, all are very inexpensive to start with and can be used to hand place the stones untill you are ready to go into templates...


Thanks. Is funtime a program that have to be used along with coreldraw or a seperate program that I can purchase alone.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

funtime is a stand alone and has drivers for some of the less expensive cutters too.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

DTFuqua said:


> funtime is a stand alone and has drivers for some of the less expensive cutters too.


Ok great. Thanks alot!


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

Funtime is great but if you like it check out the full program, winpcsign. It has more than 500 cutters that work with it, funtime only has 10 or so. This may not sound like a big deal now but it will be much harder to upgrade a cuter later, you will have to upgrade software too. Winpcsign has a free demo, it has limitation but I think it is super easy to use. I bought funtime. About a month ago and now wish I had bought the better version winpcsign.

Now I will have to wait a little while and will have to upgrade both software and cutter!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I totally agree,, with linda

there are also demo versions to test to see if you like, you will not be able to save , print or cut from the demo


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Mrshicks2002

If you don't have a cutter just out source the templates. There are several forum members that can cut them for you.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

L144S said:


> Funtime is great but if you like it check out the full program, winpcsign. It has more than 500 cutters that work with it, funtime only has 10 or so. This may not sound like a big deal now but it will be much harder to upgrade a cuter later, you will have to upgrade software too. Winpcsign has a free demo, it has limitation but I think it is super easy to use. I bought funtime. About a month ago and now wish I had bought the better version winpcsign.
> 
> Now I will have to wait a little while and will have to upgrade both software and cutter!


The first software I purchased was Funtime Deluxe... It's very simple to use cutters that the program does not have drivers for.. I saved everything in an eps file and then just opened it with the cutter I have and all worked out great. 

I have been using Funtime for over a year now.. I just upgraded to OOBling.. now if I cam find time to learn it.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

SickPuppy said:


> Mrshicks2002
> 
> If you don't have a cutter just out source the templates. There are several forum members that can cut them for you.


Thanks! Those were my plans regarding the templates when I do plan to purchase any templates.


----------



## ALX2011 (Aug 29, 2011)

There is still a macro for CorelDraw - DrawStone.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I never saw that macro. Does anyone know how it would compare to the rstone add-on? I also couldn't find a price.


----------



## ALX2011 (Aug 29, 2011)

I think you can download and try trial.
I looked at the price: $34.95


----------



## Serenity10 (Jul 11, 2010)

When I started I bought a few already made designs and had a few templates made until I could afford the software I wanted. Good Luck. I hope you can get what you need.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

Serenity10 said:


> When I started I bought a few already made designs and had a few templates made until I could afford the software I wanted. Good Luck. I hope you can get what you need.


Thanks. Yes I plan to get a few simple ones and work my way up.


----------



## CreativeInk (Sep 17, 2011)

i have tried the drawstone free trial and it seems to work fine. It's much cheaper than anything else i've seen thus far. Would y'all recommend using the plug in or buying a separate program?


----------



## CreativeInk (Sep 17, 2011)

just wanting to bump this to maybe get an answer from new viewers  thanks


----------



## Urbanwear (Jun 10, 2010)

DTFuqua said:


> Does anyone know how it would compare to the rstone add-on?


I started using the trial version of this Corel macro a few weeks ago, I took advantage of the offer that’s up now, 
2 codes for $ 34.95. 

DRAWSTONE MACRO

I found it very cheap as a start up in rhinestone design. Has a great feature that you can edit the stone sizes, very handy in preparing my stencils and it's much easier to install.

Compared to the rStone macro, well I find them very similar. They both have the count, and stencil seperation feature.

I use them both and find them great add-ons, I use the Drawstone macro more because I work with the exact stone size in my designs. Considering the stone size editor and price, definetly a thumbs up for the Drawstone macro IMO.

Roger


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info roger. good info,,


----------



## dingerjon (Mar 22, 2011)

DTFuqua said:


> I never saw that macro. Does anyone know how it would compare to the rstone add-on? I also couldn't find a price.


I also would be interested in knowing if anyone has the DrawStone program to see how it works for them. I downloaded the trial version, but it would only fill part of my image and kept giving me the message "The macro is not activated! Working with restrictions" so I am not sure if it works or not. Thanks Jon


----------



## Urbanwear (Jun 10, 2010)

dingerjon said:


> so I am not sure if it works or not.


 
Hi Jon
I worked with the Drawstone macro on 2 machines during the trial period ( 5 launches). 

That is correct it was filling only half of the area, the outline features and size editor where working fine during the evaluation period. 

I purchased/activated (very simple and automatic, a few minutes after payment) with the 2x1 offer, now all features on both machines are working perfectly.
Roger


----------



## dingerjon (Mar 22, 2011)

Urbanwear said:


> Hi Jon
> I worked with the Drawstone macro on 2 machines during the trial period ( 5 launches).
> 
> That is correct it was filling only half of the area, the outline features and size editor where working fine during the evaluation period.
> ...


 
Thanks Roger, I think I will purchase it


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

Jon

Did you buy it and if you did, how do you like it?

I'm looking at both rStones and DrawStone, just to get my feet wet in the design side of rhinestones. 

Against my better judgement (an issue with DAS service, not an issue with their software) I will most likely end up buying the StoneCut Pro from DAS later this year, but as for now I will go with a less expensive option.


----------



## CreativeInk (Sep 17, 2011)

I did get the Digital Art Solutions package. Unfortunately, i got my goodies the day before christmas so I was just able to get it up and running yesterday. I'm super excited to get to know everything. I will tell you that it seemed a bit overwhelming at first. There is a TON of information that comes with the system so I'm trying to break it down pieces at a time. Finally was able to get set up with Tech support and Matt was great. Time for me to start working on my designs for templates. I also bought the sublimation system so that's more added to my plate lol but i'm sure i'll get there. Tech has been great with both Conde and DAS. Good luck. 

Oh and this is the first purchase i've made to get started in the apparel design industry  I'll post more as i learn 

I tried the trial of Drawstone which is of course cheap but i'd rather have the tech support and all the extras that come with the systems. Thats just my preference.


----------



## dingerjon (Mar 22, 2011)

I purchased the Draw Stone program, I seem to have to do a lot of manual moving of the stones or deleting stones, but for the price it cost it will work for me. I have only done some words, a mascot, and some misc. Most the issues I seem to have is probably a lack of knowing how to use it. I am guessing I will learn more as I use it more.


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the answer, I would be interested in seeing your mascot that you designed.


----------



## EBLL (May 14, 2010)

I know you are just looking for a rhinestone program, but I would highly recommend looking at the Graphtec Cameo cutter. It comes standard with vinyl/rhinestone cutting software. For an additional $50 you can upgrade the software to place rhinestones automatically, a feature similar to rStones. (I also have Corel x5 and the rStones plugin). Corel is expensive, has a high learning curve and most of the features you will likely not use. Specialty Graphics sells the Cameo for $269 and I purchase my rhinestones and vinyl from them too. Again, that price for the Cameo INCLUDES the very easy to learn/use software. This is an entry level cutter with an optical eye. It's how I started my business (I have the previous Silhouette model). I've also recommened to several other business owners in my local home business group and all have purchased. Several use it to cut Sticky Flock. (I've not tried it yet.)


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Laura, I've been using Corel from all the way back in the version 3 days and I already have a cutter.


----------

